# your most expensive flashlight...was it worth the price?



## hron61 (Dec 25, 2009)

mine is the thrunite catapult @149.95, which will be shipped on 12/30.
i'm hoping it's worth the price, but by the reviews im reading it's looking like it is.
im thinking im getting off cheap compared to some of you guys. :nana:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*

My Serv-Light caving headlamp by far. I don't even want to admit what it cost. . . . but it sure is sweeeeeet!


----------



## iapyx (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*

hi, there is already a thread like this running:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158645


----------



## strinq (Dec 25, 2009)

And the TS changed the title. Lol.


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 25, 2009)

Absolutely , every penny


----------



## carrot (Dec 25, 2009)

McLux Ti PD-S. Absolutely worth every penny, would buy again and again.


----------



## rmteo (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*



Yucca Patrol said:


> My Serv-Light caving headlamp by far. I don't even want to admit what it cost. . . . but it sure is sweeeeeet!



89 Euros is not bad.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 26, 2009)

*Titanium Liteflux LF2XT* 

Ti button w/blue tritium vial

neutral white tint

EDC

worth every penny and then some


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*



iapyx said:


> hi, there is already a thread like this running:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158645



This thread isnt just to brag its to actually discuss...

In my experience the most expensive lights Ive owned were also the ones I got the most use and enjoyment out of, Muyshondt, McG, Surefire, they are high in initial cost but the value far exceeded the price tag


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*

Surefire M6, you bet I would buy it again... wanting a third at the moment


----------



## Pima Pants (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*

Two of my most expensive flashlights I'm not thrilled with:

Nitecore D10. Not a fan of the piston drive. It lacks "feel". I have trouble remembering the UI.

Novatac 120T. Weak strobe; about half power.


----------



## Rod911 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*

ThruNite Catapult as well. I believe it's worth its price. I mainly use this during my early morning work-outs. Instead of using the outdoor floodlight, I do a ceiling bounce off the pergola and it lights up my work-out space nicely. Note that, I use the medium setting as that is plenty of bright already.


----------



## aceo07 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*

HDS EDC U60. It was expensive, but worth it. It's exactly what I was looking for before and currently. Has 4 customizable levels, ultra low, low, medium, high. Extremely sturdy. Very efficient at using power. Very easy to upgrade LED. Good size and form for me.


----------



## MCFLYFYTER (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*



Pima Pants said:


> Two of my most expensive flashlights I'm not thrilled with:
> 
> Nitecore D10. Not a fan of the piston drive. It lacks "feel". I have trouble remembering the UI.
> 
> Novatac 120T. Weak strobe; about half power.


 
You wanna sell that crappy ole D10?


----------



## iapyx (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*



mossyoak said:


> This thread isnt just to brag its to actually discuss...
> 
> In my experience the most expensive lights Ive owned were also the ones I got the most use and enjoyment out of, Muyshondt, McG, Surefire, they are high in initial cost but the value far exceeded the price tag



The initial title of this thread was different. Something like 'what is your most expensive light you bought'. I pointed that out to the OP after which he changed the title (_Last edited by hron61; Today at 04:51 AM. Reason: changed title due to duplicate thread )_


----------



## petersmith6 (Dec 26, 2009)

TK-30,i use it on night bridge inspections.always get the same coment..thats a little girly..then i turn it up from 100 to 630 lumin.then i always get the same response..wot the f!$!£"!"£$ is that £$£"£!"£ thing.followed buy i wont one.


----------



## savumaki (Dec 26, 2009)

McClux PR-T head with DB-917 light engine on a Surefire E2e body with Z57 clicky tailcap. The clicky has been modified to two stage and has a delrin tail guard.
The PR-T bezel has had the led upgraded from the original to a P4, a bit more flood which is great.
Cost? over 200.

I don't need another flashlight (but I still buy or make some)

Merry Christmas


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 26, 2009)

At around $60, my most expensive light is the Zebralight H501. Was it worth the price? Yes, as it is my most used light. I EDC it nearly 24/7. I use it to do everything (hand-free) from taking out the trash to reading, cooking, taking a shower, brushing my teeth, cleaning the dishes, sewing, etc. As they say, pictures are worth a thousand words:

As headlamp






As shirt light





As shower light





As overhead light





As lighted magnetic pick-up tool





As desk lamp





Small enough to fit in a shirt pocket, or in this case a small phone case






I love this light, as you can probably tell by now.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 26, 2009)

Fenix TK40.

Yes and no.

Yes - Every bit as bright as I hoped. Uses a battery I will always be able to find easily.

No - Because of its large size I rarely use it. 9 times out of 10 I reach for my MG Pli. 

REALLY disappointed I can't use Lithium primaries. I don't like alkalines due to the probability they will leak and ruin the flashlight and the lithiums are lighter too. At the time I purchased the TK40 I had no idea lithium primaries were not recommended - and that they void the warranty. 

Would I buy a TK40 knowing what I know now? Probably not - but it is still my best flashlight. I'm just too lazy to carry around such a big light. I may throw it in my trunk. Of course then I'll use it even less frequently.


----------



## MS3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nitecore D10 and Yes. 
Of my 16 lights, this was my third purchase and it has been my favorite light since.... although the 4Sevens mini123 may have displaced it as my edc.


----------



## Rexlion (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*



Pima Pants said:


> Two of my most expensive flashlights I'm not thrilled with:
> 
> Nitecore D10. Not a fan of the piston drive. It lacks "feel". I have trouble remembering the UI.
> 
> Novatac 120T. Weak strobe; about half power.


 That's interesting, I bought my D10 used for $35 and have been quite happy with it.

My most expensive (so far) is a P7 Mag in pewter. At $75 I think I got a great deal. While I don't use it a lot, when I want to see what's in the back yard at night the P7 is the one I reach for. I like it a lot and enjoy its looks and its beam. I think, man $75 is a lot to spend for a light! But then if someone offered to buy it from me for $100, no way, I'm keeping it. So I guess, yes, it must be worth it to me.

I've about made up my mind to spend even more, though, on a Quark RGB. Tough for me to think of shelling out that much for one light, but.... I guess if I get it and find out it isn't worth that much to me, I can get nearly all my investment back out of it on the MP.


----------



## Search (Dec 26, 2009)

Single mode E2DL - Hell yea lol this light is worth nothing now because of being used so extensively. It shows the signs. Yes, I am going to use a rare light until it simply quits working. Hate me later.

I reckon if you add up how much I just spent on a bored 6P, XPG R4, two 18650s, and a charger I would have spent more on it but I'm still waiting on the charger. It's still worth it though


----------



## Magnumpy (Dec 26, 2009)

Fenix TK-40. would buy it again, even though it doesn't get used nearly as much as my EDC light. sometimes you just need something really bright.


----------



## kromeke (Dec 26, 2009)

Surefire U2 Old luxV version. Considering that I found it, it was well worth the price. 

I keep eyeing the new P4 versions. I'm interested, but Ra and Novatac get the most use (and my old HDS). 

Second place would be my Ra Clicky prototype. I paid $190 for it and I'm glad that I have it. I'm still not particularly fond of the new clicky's looks.


----------



## radu1976 (Dec 26, 2009)

LEGION II from Neoseikan ....paied about 210$ including the SS parts.
I am not sure if it's worth but I like this light and I would't sell it even if somebody will offer me the same money. I also think the waiting time - about 2 months for the main light and 6 months for the SS parts - worthed it.


----------



## TKC (Dec 26, 2009)

*My most expensive lights are my McGizmo's. And YES, they are worth EVERY penny!*


----------



## Billy Ram (Dec 26, 2009)

The most expensive light I've bought was a Oracle that never worked. "My first and last HID"
Billy


----------



## metlarules (Dec 26, 2009)

My Surefire 6p with Malkoff M30WF.Yes its worth it.Its one of the most versatile lights I own.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 26, 2009)

I think my most "beloved" expensive lights were from yeasteryear...everything now is so close to everything else in output...its hard to fall inlove with a light anymore...I look at them like cellphones...good for now, but soon to be replaced by a better model.

My favorite all time lights that I feel wire definitely worth the price at the time...

1 SF M3 combat light I think I bought it in 95-96 Solid and very bright at the time.... I felt like I had one of the best lights in the world. (at the time ...most likely did)

2 UK Lightcannon 100 HID (10W) with its smooth L4 type pure white beam, it put about 450 lumens for 2+ hours on its nicad pack. It was not nearly as bright as my 35W Acro Hid...or the 35w streamlight lightbox...but I loved it muuch more.

3. last was a light I got to "play with" for a week thanks to a pass arround by 4Sevens... The Polarion PH40... It would have completely drained my savings at the time, so I did not buy it...but I could tell within 2 seconds of picking it up...that it was deffinitely worth the money.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 27, 2009)

My most expensive was my Surefire U2 ultra - 450 Aussie dollars from a local shop (before i had the ability to order stuff from overseas)
And it was worth it - i carried it on duty as a security guard, for a few years, it still lives on my nightstand and gets carried occasionally
i am thinking about spending a bit more on it, and getting milky to supercharge it a little.

second most expensive is actually a pair i legoed together.
Surefire M3 - $155 USD 
Lumensfactory P7 head $100 USD running on 3x AW protected 16340

4x 123 C-C body $50 AUD (Ledpro brand)
Lumensfactory C-M adapter $15 USD from memory
M3 head with MN11 running 2x AW 17670

around 350 Australian Dollars + the cost of the Batteries (which i had laying around)

I dont see where the problem is with expensive lights
i want good reliable lights, that i can trust.
i also like stuff that looks and feels well made.
I am going to buy the expensive tools eventually, it saves money buying them first up instead of buying the cheaper one first.

this probably would have been a lot easier if i just got a 9P, spare bulb and a pair of 17500 to start off with though.


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 27, 2009)

Most Expensive LED light I think I have is my SureFire L7 Lumamax. And it still gets used quite a bit. 

Most Expensive Incandescent is my 13 volt Rattlesnake M90 kit. Also gets used still.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 27, 2009)

I pick my lights very carefully. They have been worth every penny. No regrets.


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 27, 2009)

My Quark AA Ti.

Yes, it was worth it... I really like the ultra low, and the ability to say, "It's Titanium..."


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 27, 2009)

My most costly light at retail price was the ARC +4. This cost $200 plus postage in 2004. An astronomical amount for a light it seemed then.

It remains in use to this day - un-modded - as one of my most cherished lights. My whole family clubbed together to buy me this light - they all think I'm mad BTW. I was overjoyed to get it because I had only been expecting an ARC LSH - the chap at Pocketlights.com (* now defunct* ) convinced them that the +4 was a better, brighter light. I'm very glad he did! 

I remember how small and technologically advanced it seemed to me when I first opened it. It took a bit of time to get the levels programmed they way I wanted it - but I haven't changed them at all since.

A lot of torches have been bought by me between then and now - thousands of pounds worth if I dare to think about it! Some good, some bad, some awful, and indeed some fantastic too. The ARC +4 has always held it's own even by today's standards. So a resounding YES! It was worth every cent.

And now my Family are doing the same for me again - again $200 (a coincidence or an unconscious upper limit?) - again an ARC - the ARC 6 - Bless them all.

Here's hoping I'm just as pleased with this one.

It occurs to me that if I stopped buying as many cheaper lights - I could save up for the more expensive ones. Well, one thing at a time. I do not intend to buy any more lights for the rest of this year!
:naughty:


----------



## dive4air (Dec 27, 2009)

My most expensive was a SUREFIRE tactical foregrip weapon light M910A for an M4 carbine. i spent with supplier discount about $400 total. The light is awesome, 225 lumen with red LED, high quality, almost indestructible and look great. Was it worth it? Hmm...yes, when compared to other quality products, no if you just want to decorate your weapon. However, the first time it's put to use and comes through, it will be worth every penny, YES!

Grant it, the above is not JUST a flashlight to carry around. So my next true most expensive flashlight is the EAGLETAC M2XC4 at about $150. OH YEAH it was worth it....800 Lumen for $150 in a high quality hand held carry package...very worth it and will be tough to beat but I am looking.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 27, 2009)

My Milky L1 with a Lux III.............yes you read that right. Just such a useable beam and pretty much bulletproof. Had to get a couple more of course.


----------



## chaoss (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine is an Arc6 and it is worth every penny.


----------



## RichS (Dec 27, 2009)

My most expensive light after the mod is my Milky Project M 'eXtreme' with 4 x Q4 5Bs. Any oh yes, it is worth every penny!


----------



## Larbo (Dec 27, 2009)

My Surefire L2 is at the top of my list, with my TK40 right behind... Both worth every penny.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 27, 2009)

davidt1;
[IMG said:


> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg5/davidtr1/IMG_4499-1.jpg[/IMG]




Good uses for that Zebralight Davidt1. That magnetic base is cool.


I spent about $125 for a Surefire 6p and related modifications to it (SS bezel ring on the way).:sick2:
I just did the math on all the little things I bought over the year just to mod a 6p and I am quite surprised but it was worth the price. It's the benchmark light that all other lights will be measured against.


----------



## jslappa (Dec 27, 2009)

As much as I hate to recount the whole ordeal, I pieced a light together, then sold it for a loss, then was lucky enough to have been afforded the opportunity to buy it back. (thanks again Bill) It's a Megalennium, and here are the parts and steps I took to get the light where I wanted it. To answer the 2nd question, yes, it was worth the price of putting it together, AND paying more to get it back.

1. Megalennium body/tail
2. AW Softstart
3. KT4 turbohead
4. WA 1185
5. 4 green tritium vials 2.5mm x 5.5mm
6. 3 AW 18650's protected
7. Fellow CPF'r milled the 4 slots on the body for me 

All together, about $600 in parts and labor. I actually built 2 of them, and my good friend and fellow CPF'r has the other now. 

As of today, it is still my most prized light. I have stopped using the 1185 in it and am now running the Hikari JC5607. At 2300 lumens, it beats the 1185 by about 1000 lumens and is a rediculous monster now.


----------



## parnass (Dec 27, 2009)

My 3 most expensive lights:

Surefire E2L Cree (45 lumen version)
HDS EDC Basic 42XRGT
Blackhawk Nite-Ops Gladius

The E2L is used outdoors for a few hours each week and it was well worth the price.

The HDS B42XRGT and Gladius didn't fit my needs so they are sold. Both were well constructed and had good to excellent quality light emission patterns. 

The Gladius was too difficult to carry due to the antiroll prongs. The HDS was too chunky for my hand and too lumpy for my pocket. I didn't care for the user interface on either light. (Might be open to trying a new version RA Clicky in the future.)

I am getting better value and more satisfaction when using some of the Inova lights, ARC AAA-P, and a couple of Streamlight and Leatherman flashlights.

I am a hobbyist at heart, but I've always been a moderately frugal guy and rarely bought the most expensive gadgets. I saved the money instead and that enabled me to retire early.


----------



## dwever (Dec 27, 2009)

Surefire LX2 at $169. Not worth the money, but close. The Surefire E2DL was more satisfying and $50 less.


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 27, 2009)

My most expensive flashlight is a *Surefire E1B Backup*.

I love it, but it *didn´t* worth the price. 
It´s awesome, but too expensive... There are excellent lights that costs half of E1B´s price!


----------



## diggity (Dec 27, 2009)

LF2XT Titanium from Steve :twothumbs although I have not received it yet, I feel certain it is work every penny.


----------



## Rocketman (Dec 28, 2009)

1. Surefire LX2 Lumamax, 195 dollars, will be my favorite light when I get the TIR lens fixed.

2. Surefire 6P Led. Just love it, I know it's only 80 lumens but that's actually a good thing most of the time. Need to get that rechargeable kit for it though. Why in heck there aren't exact fit rechargeables to replace 123 lithiums, I don't know.

Both the above lights are/will be worth their cost.

Now then, what lights did I spend good money on and were totally not worth their cost?

1. Both of my Streamlight Stinger LED's, their switch circuits went bad in a few months.

Believe me, I'm reading this thread in preparation for my next purchase, probably a Fenix.


----------



## Patsplace (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been carrying the Dereelight CL1H since I first came to CPF and researched flashlights so that I would buy a good one and to say that it's great, is an understatement. 

I'm a Marine Surveyor and on a middle of the night barge job, I handed my CL1H it to the owner of the tug that was unloading some drill machines she needed a light to act as ground guide during the unloading and her response was Holy F*#K,were did you get this light!! After she shone it out into the booming ground and found she could pick up logs 100 yds. out, I though I'd have to wrestle her for mine back. She had me order two for her and her husband and later ordered 4 more for deckhands and other skippers on other boats.

My other expensive light is a Zebra Light that I bought years ago to read with when I'm on my annual hunting trip. Both great buys and to say that I I'm happy with them, is, again, an understatement. My little Fenix EO1 in my pocket wasn't expensive as expensive lights go but it sure is a beauty.

Have a Happy and Illuminated New Year,

Pat


----------



## Incidentalist (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's see, most expensive? Easily the SPY007. 

Was it worth it? Heck yeah! So much so that I want another one to actually use/abuse.


----------



## erlon (Dec 29, 2009)

It´s a Custom Mag.
Host by Fivemega and work by Nailbender.
Uses a SST-90.
The final price was around 300 bucks and, yes, it´s worth every single penny.


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting question as I don't have (many) expensive lights by CPF standards... in part because I've tended to buy used ones. 

Still.... my most expensive light even bought used:

Milky Creemator - McR19-XR, Acorn 1.3 driver and currently a custom software. I have it paired with a Vital Gear FB1 body but I think it works better on an E1L body. The beam is gorgeous, the build is top notch and the output bandwidth goes from very low to very very bright. Was it worth the money? I believe so. I am going to send it to Milky for a software upgrade - considered an emitter swap but Q5 to R2 isn't enough of a boost to really make it worth it and anything other than that, and well I'm into a new build really and the Q5 is still grinding out plenty of lumens out the front with a nice tint. I am looking forward to the new software as my only hesitation is that with as much bandwidth as this light has I think 4 levels makes sense (I use all 4 on my Novatac) so I find at times that I'd like something between the current lowest low and the medium setting. Plus all the bells and whistles he's added - mizer mode, theater mode, tactical mode, memory mode, etc... And one huge advantage of the Acorn driver is that I CAN send it back to Milky for a software upgrade (or heck a custom software if I really wanted it). That makes a big difference in the utility of a light over the long haul.

Not to mention the lego fun mixing and matching bodies and heads.

Now I just need some IMRs for this and my Novatac. 

What it has done to me, however, is made me interested in various customized lights which is a slippery slope ... modded my Novatac with a K2, send my 6PL for a McClicky and bore job ... yikes!

And, yes, I am pondering a custom Milky build.... :green:


----------



## chaosmagnet (Dec 29, 2009)

Quark Ti 123^2. Love it.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Good uses for that Zebralight Davidt1. That magnetic base is cool.
> 
> 
> I spent about $125 for a Surefire 6p and related modifications to it (SS bezel ring on the way).:sick2:
> I just did the math on all the little things I bought over the year just to mod a 6p and I am quite surprised but it was worth the price. It's the benchmark light that all other lights will be measured against.



Thanks. Just in case anyone is wondering, I posted that light because it can be used as a flashlight (though I didn't post a picture as an example). 

Anyway, I have a bunch of regular flashlights too. They are all the same in that you have to use one hand to pick one up and shine it in the direction you want. They are, however, not terribly useful when I need to do things like build a shelter, gather woods, fix my nephew's bicycle, change a flat tire, etc.


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 29, 2009)

Incidentalist said:


> Let's see, most expensive? Easily the SPY007.
> 
> Was it worth it? Heck yeah! So much so that I want another one to actually use/abuse.


 
+1
When you get the "next one" ,try a different tint.
It just "mixes them up a bit" so you don't have 2 exact lights.
At times I like the WW and other times I love the brightness of the Cool White.


----------



## benben_stone (Dec 29, 2009)

It would have to be the custom Ti EDC-MCE constructed by Wayne of ElektroLumens fame.

The light is awesome!

Beautiful, floody beam & a body that is nothing short of armoured.

Has a well balanced feel (though quite heavy) but the brightness that it outputs is spectacular.

Well worth it to go custom! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 29, 2009)

Not counting weapon lights, my most expensive, production LED light is my Ra 200-Cn. 

If you had asked me a month and a half ago whether or not it was worth it, I'm not sure what I would have said. But then, I lost it! I posted signs, offered a reward, etc. with no results. With each day that went by, I missed it more and more.

Now, mind you I have several other Ra lights (including a 170 and 140-Cgt), but this was one of a very few ever made -- and it's loss haunted me.

A little over a week ago, my 9 year old came running upstairs from the basement -- beaming that he had found my 'precious' and curious as to the promised reward. The culprit was a bent clip that no longer hooked to my pocket securely. This allowed it to get caught on some web gear I was moving to the ready room in anticipation of Thanksgiving guests.

I no longer EDC the 200. After all, the 170 is almost just as bright (albeit with not nearly as nice of a tint) and that's what I carry now. I am trying to get a new Ti clip for the 200 and it is now my bedside light.

Today, I feel it is worth every penny (including the $20 my son collected as a reward).


----------



## SoCalMan (Dec 29, 2009)

Most expensive was my Surefire L4 Lumamax. Was it worth it? It was back in the day when I bought it. Pretty much the only game in town for a well made LED torch. 

Would I buy it today...no. In a previous post I mentioned the head was upgraded to the new KL4 and the tint and throw is very dissapointing. If I purchased a new one today, and if this is representative of a new, off the shelf L4, I would feel . On the plus side, Surefire's customer service is quite good, and I think the L4 is still pleasing to look at and to hold after all these years.

Second most expensive would be the Quark Turbo 123x2 followed by the MiNi AA. Very pleased with them quality and feature wise, at their price points.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm undecided.....:thinking:...my three (I know the question was MOST--one) most expensive lights are HID variety and are used infrequently as compared to my LEDs. The HIDs are "specialty" lights from my perspective however and serve no function in confined areas within my home nor even around the neighborhood at night. If I lived more in a rural area or by a lake or at the shore I believe they might be used more often and might be worth what I paid for them in a usability sense. Now they may have the "worth" factor if shock value in showing them off to others is considered.


Karl


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2009)

LX2= Worth every penny!


----------



## Incidentalist (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice pair of lights you got there. :thumbsup: 

What I would like for my next 007 (other than the Tri-V) is a warm white Stealth model. Hopefully Data will offer them again and at a time when I can afford to pick one up. 




Launch Mini said:


> +1
> When you get the "next one" ,try a different tint.
> It just "mixes them up a bit" so you don't have 2 exact lights.
> At times I like the WW and other times I love the brightness of the Cool White.


----------



## thedeske (Dec 29, 2009)

around 112.oo for a TK40 

There have always been times when I really need to punch a hole in the dark. Until this light I never had enough power. I do now, so yes it's worth it.
It was a great excuse to switch everything in the facility over to eneloop.

The luxury of having a few small lights for quick work is great, but the 40 is here when I need something more.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 5, 2010)

My most expensive light, by far, was my Fenix TK40. It doesn't get used as much as my EDC lights simply because it's too large to carry around in anything other than a waist pack or backpack, but when I hear a bump in the backyard in the middle of the night or if the power goes out during a storm, I don't even bother with any other lights and I *immediately* grab my TK40.

Was my TK40 worth the steep price? *ABSOLUTELY* :twothumbs


----------



## KC357 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fenix TK40

Coming from the retirement of a 17 years old Mag 3D, I think I made the right choice for a powerful, no nonsense flashlight that actually is useful. OK, some may say it's too big and heavy but compare to my old unit I can't really complain.

Worth the price ?..........you bet


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 5, 2010)

SF-M2






6P 18650 bored and modded





SF-G2, in the cold winter months walking home from my bus stop at night the Nitrolon is SO much more comfortable in the hand.





All 3 surefires are worth every penny. I know when all my other DX junk lights and DIY builds fail these lights will not.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 5, 2010)

Fenix TK40
followed by Quark RGB

I don't EDC any of these.
I don't use them on a regular basis.
I only intend on using them for camping and hiking.
If I was buying it right now, I might hesitate between the TK30 and TK40 only for weight reasons, as I do find my TK40 a pleasant size...for it's size...
I only play with them every few days, just for the kick of it.
I still laugh my head off every time.

Worth every single penny.


----------



## Dreamlander23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxabeam at £1502! Yes definitely worth it just for making me very happy every time I switch it on!  It is a pretty rare object in the UK and I have had many conversations with impressed onlookers! Impressed of course until I tell them what I payed for it! :laughing: Most expensive LED flashlight,Surefire U2.Worth it as in it's a Surefire and incredibly well made and innovative at the time Not overly impressed with the output or size but wouldn't part with it.Still wish I never parted with my M6,M4 and Camo E2!  
Most expensive flashlight that I regularly use is the EagleTac M2XC4 and I love it! So small,fits in coat pockets without sticking out so you can pull the zip up and again is impressive to onlookers(yeah,I'm a flashlight show off lol) Using it on it's lowest setting
gets admiring glances then twisting the bezel gets the 'Wows!' Also they don't look at me strangely when I tell then the (4 sevens 40% off!) price!

Dreamlander


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 5, 2010)

1) M6 - worth every penny with HO-M6R.
2) M3 - yes
3) Custom Megalennium M6 w/ FM3H head, FM1909 bulb, AW softstart and 3xIMR18650. (Don't even want to think of the total $$$ on this one) :huh: :duh2:  .......:green: but, WOW!


lovecpf


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Got an incredible deal on this light, but still the most expensive light I own by $100 or so. Worth every penny. I will never sell it.


----------



## madmook (Jan 5, 2010)

For me, the Fenix TK40, which cost me about $135 iirc.

The output was indeed impressive to me, and with AA's to boot!

It is the biggest light I have (in terms of physical size), so I mostly have it tucked away in a desk. The family would not be pleased with how much it cost, so it's my little secret weapon, patiently awaiting the time when the need arises for that much light...


----------



## Tim W (Jan 5, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> Let's see, most expensive? Easily the SPY007.
> 
> Was it worth it? Heck yeah! So much so that I want another one to actually use/abuse.




+1, except that I don't buy shelf queens. This one gets carried (almost) every day. I think it is _almost_ as bullet proof as my McGizmo's.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 5, 2010)

An EX10 R2. It sports a Russtang Ti Bezel and will soon have the piston slotted for trit. Now if I can just score a Russtang Ti body......


----------



## SigOp (Jan 5, 2010)

The most expensive light I've got is my Thrunite Catapult. I've already taken it camping and the looks on my buddies faces who all brought $10 led headlamps when I turned it on...priceless . They've been enlightened...with retina damage.

Totally worth it. Although I still have the urge for more lumens :devil:

SigOp


----------



## AusKipper (Jan 6, 2010)

Another TK40 here, and yes, it was worth it, and yes, I still laugh my head off everytime I walk down a footpath and oncoming cars dip their headlights for me


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 6, 2010)

JetBeam M1X is my Golden Cadillac so far.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jan 6, 2010)

First and still favorite, a D-mini limited in brass & nickel with upgraded light engine.
The weight, feel, run time and throw from the little guy always makes me smile. 
An NDI Silver and Olight Infinitum are favorites that I regard as great purchases also. 

Somthing about that solid hunk of brass, classic lines and piercing beam that makes me feel like a ten year old watching Star Wars & light sabers again for the first time. That I can run the mini on AAs, any cr123 or 18650 (with the spare tubes) just adds to the appeal and versatility.

May be a little dated, but still my favorite.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not a cop or emergency responder or anything like that, just a simple university professor. I'm also a bit of a cheap ******* so my most expensive light to date has been a Quark AA2. I've used it for nearly everything I do, from an emergency helmet light for cycling, bumps in the night, taking my kids out trick or treating, camping, etc.

So far it has absolutely been worth every penny as it is the most versatile light I have so far.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 15, 2010)

Already going to have to change my most expensive. I didn't use it at first, because it was an incan light. But my Surefire M6 is boxed up and ready for me to take to the PO. It's being sent to LED Zeppelin for an upgrade.

- MZXR-7 module installed 
- 7x McR19XR reflectors w/ 7x Cree XRE R2 WH emitters
- Blue Shark board w/ Remora option
- AW clicky
- FM 3x17650 battery holder

1700lm (lamp), 1200lm (OTF)

This will be my most expensive LED light. I can't yet attest to whether or not it will be worth the cost, but it is exactly what I want to bring my M6 into the LED age.


----------



## Raytech (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: what's your most expensive flashlight you own? mine is...*



Pima Pants said:


> Two of my most expensive flashlights I'm not thrilled with:
> 
> Nitecore D10. Not a fan of the piston drive. It lacks "feel". I have trouble remembering the UI.
> 
> Novatac 120T. Weak strobe; about half power.


 
The Nitecore D10 is my EDC. I like it so much I got an E10 and D20 as well. I love the piston design, I just wish 4 7's used it in the Quark series as well. As for the most expensive, to date would be the Jetbeam Jet-III M. And yes it is worth it.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 15, 2010)

like a few others mine has been the bored out 6P, i think it was 75-80 with the 18650 included...plus an $80+ dropin (sst-90) but when it comes on...there is no mistaking how worthwhile the investment was...i've only had it for 6 months or so now, but already the black is starting to turn silver with use...not a problem to me, i think a C2 will be my next purchase...then its time to start building (i WILL find a way to get a CSM-360 to run in a 3D mag) unfortunately just buying that LED will be more than the total price of my upgraded surefire...:sigh:


----------



## hron61 (Jan 15, 2010)

AusKipper said:


> Another TK40 here, and yes, it was worth it, and yes, I still laugh my head off everytime I walk down a footpath and oncoming cars dip their headlights for me


 priceless... :thumbsup:


----------



## ccryder (Jan 17, 2010)

TK-40 the most expensive and used around the ranch every day. I also have one in the truck. I worked a roll over accident in a bad spot and the strobe slowed down on coming traffic quickly! The Deputy thanked me for helping and needed to know what kind of light I was using. He purchased one the next day and shelved his CR123 light.

Quark Tacticle Turbo AA2 is my EDC. During my daily plant tours (as environmental & safety Mgr) it shows up everything someone is trying to hide.

Time4Work


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jan 17, 2010)

The SPY 007 stealth neutral white is currently my most expensive light.

Was it worth it? In an objective way, even if you'll faint now : No! What??? Everybody speaks of that light as a lighning god, and I say it isn't worth it... 

Objectively, the design of the light is great, the titanium looks and feels ovrwhelming,the finish is class, the knob is butterly smooth and the beam is nice. That doesn't explain the price though, it is explained by man, many working hours the maker invested into its developpment.

So, a subjective view, the light is worth it, because I have something unique, which is very nice to see and to touch and which is very functionnal as well. What did I learn form this experience? Well, I'm about to invest even a little bit more money in a SF-III Titanium. Will it be worth it?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 17, 2010)

Most expensive is an L1 Surefire, but it was a sweet gift. For me the most is a LF3XT LiteFlux. Not too expensive and certainly worth it.

Geoff


----------



## oronocova (Jan 17, 2010)

I won the LumaPower EX SST-50 in the Christmas 09 giveaway (thanks again BTW!). Technically it's my most expensive light even though it didn't cost me anything.
It would have definitely been worth the price; quality fit and finish are excellent. Well spaced levels and plenty of output. Lots of spill and lots of throw. It has kind of convinced me not to buy so many cheap lights anymore. I've started to carry it every day in my bail out bag for work. I drive a lot so it makes a good "emergency bag" type light.


----------



## seery (Jan 17, 2010)

Most expensive is my _Surefire Beast II_ bought brand new in November of 2007.

It sees use 3-4 times a week and was absolutely worth the price of admission.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 6, 2010)

6R-malkoff+kit: 260/270; not sure if this can be counted, as it's just a collection of cheap-to-run lego parts that are frequently in flux. Worth it? Well, it's one of my most-used lights.
A2 Aviator: 200; did I pay full price? Heck no. Worth it? Year of EDC, my best second-tier light; rubbed my hip raw when carried in a holster. At the time, totally. Retail price? probably not unless the Onion Ring lands soon.
PhotonFanatic Groovy, blue: 160; did I pay full price? Naaaaah. Worth it? This is the closest one to no, and it wouldn't be worth paying retail - but when I either get more RCRs for it's squirrely little light engine, or Milky it, it will be.

Good, cheap, fast - pick two. 

I picked good and cheap - the secret is having the patience of elves.


----------



## ugrey (Feb 6, 2010)

SureFire M6, I have two. As I have written several times on this board - 3 or 4 times a year, when I have a bump in the night, they seem really cheap.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 6, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Fenix TK40.
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> ...


Don't use alkalines, take the plunge and get rechargable enelopes or they WILL leak.

Enelopes will give you shelf ready long term performance, better overall performance, and cost nothing after the initial investment, which isn't much more than alkalines.

There is no reason NOT to get them.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Feb 6, 2010)

A SureFire L6 - still the most expensive because I added a Lumens Factory Seraph P7 M head to it. I think it was worth it - I used the L6 on many night hikes, and the brightness and endurance of this light were pretty amazing at the time. 

So it was fairly depressing when I got an OLight M20 Warrior Premium last year that blew the L7 out of the water in almost every category. It's smaller, has longer runtime, more efficient, and brighter. (The L6 has a prettier beam and is generally better quality, although the OLight is extremely nice.)

Adding the P7M head to the L6 definitely gave it a new lease on life. (I guess - honestly the P7 head is just ridiculously bright.) 

Another contender for expensive would be my SF Kroma, an odd light that I use quite a bit for astronomy. The blue LEDs do nothing for me, but it really is handy to have a couple of levels of red light + a couple of levels of white light in a form factor that is more or less indestructible. (Althought my proton pro makes the Kroma seem not quite as awesome...)


----------



## adnj (Feb 6, 2010)

I have some Ti Lights that function identically to the HAIII versions minus some thermal efficiency. I never seem to beat up my lights so the Ti is really just for looks. And a dinged up Al light still works. So I have to wonder if the Ti was worth it for me.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Feb 6, 2010)

My most expensive light so far was a Surefire, my first, recently purchased and I am noticing the Surefire difference!

Quite surprising seeing it compared to my existing lights.

I'd say it's definitely worth the price!


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Now it is a bored 6p with stainless bezel ring, z59, and a new style Modoo XPE Triple drop in. I believe that puts me over $200.00. For 500+ lumens OTF in a small 6p with a nice beam, it was worth it. :naughty:


----------



## recDNA (Feb 6, 2010)

I purchased a quark ti 123x2 by purchasing the parts individually from 4sevens. It DEFINITELY was NOT worth the money. My eagletac t20c2 is brighter (more lumens as well as way more lux), has a white beam instead of puke green, and it throws further too!


----------



## recDNA (Feb 6, 2010)

Databyter said:


> Don't use alkalines, take the plunge and get rechargable enelopes or they WILL leak.
> 
> Enelopes will give you shelf ready long term performance, better overall performance, and cost nothing after the initial investment, which isn't much more than alkalines.
> 
> There is no reason NOT to get them.



There is a reason. It's a pain to recharge 8 cells and I worry that one battery may be out of balance.

I forgot about the quark ti purchase when I posted this.


----------



## 276 (Feb 6, 2010)

Most expensive was my Xeray 50W, i bought it used but it was well worth it, i love this thing.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 6, 2010)

10 W HID Light Cannon $300 including rechargeable battery pack...worth it.

MC-E dive light from DX $95 worth it as it's brighter than the Light Cannon.

Most expensive regular flashlight I've purchased (not including more expensive lights received as presents) $10 to $20 lights from DX...so of course worth it.


----------



## steve68 (Feb 6, 2010)

Surefire LX2 - 159,- $ - And I would buy it again.

But this was the end of the line.
I would never spend the euopean Surefire prices (320,-$).
- because I want to use them, and I don`t want to care to many about them. (They are still only flashlights to me).

Steve


----------



## xevious (Feb 6, 2010)

My most expensive flashlight is a Surefire U2. Got it on a pretty good sale, but it is still the most I've spent on a single light. Was it worth it? Pretty much, given the sale. It is very high quality, in terms of fit, finish, and performance. I've got a few other lights of similar shape which see more use, like a Fenix M20 and a Regalight WT1. But the U2 is better made. Why don't I use it more? It's my "indoor baby". Still have the original packaging, in case I ever decide to part with it.

I'd love to plunk down some serious $$ for a McGizmo, but that'll likely never happen. I'd probably snag one of JHanko's titanium Nitecore D10's first.


----------



## skyfire (Feb 8, 2010)

my most expensive is the RRT-0 which was about $90. its my current and most loved edc, so yes its worth it. love that selector ring.

i am looking into some surefires, and mcgizmo, mostly the E2DL and LX2. leaning more towards the E2DL. but i have become somewhat flavorable to warm tints now.


----------



## FrogmanM (Feb 8, 2010)

I think my Polarion is well worth the price(considering I'm an LED guy)

-Mayo


----------



## symes (Feb 8, 2010)

Maxa Beam...

Worth it - because of the sheer power of the thing and flexibility of the beam shape/throw. "must have factor"

Not worth it - because I never use it in anger. Was always frightened to carry in the car in case lost/stolen/lamp broke - so bought a spare lamp kit - still didn't carry it.

Sits quietly in the corner of the room...should probably post it on classifieds - big emotional step to take....

Surefire M6.....(see Maxa Beam story above)...LOL


AE Light Xenide...

Worth it - power and do use it, don't really need the spot, but works so well with the diffuser on accident scenes
Fear - one day the HID lamp...


Surefire L1 (original)

Worth it: Every penny - use it everynight on low and change batteries about once every few months!

Simon


----------



## Cataract (Feb 8, 2010)

My most expensive flashlight is now a surefire P60 with a M60W MC-e drop-in: worth every stupid penny I put into it! I took it to the fields (it's snowy here) and I could see the ground clearly (I really mean clearly) on easily 50 feet wide up to 60-70 feet ahead...


----------



## tsask (Feb 8, 2010)

STERLING SILVER WEE w/ locators about $400. just about the nicest thing I own!


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh yeah. It's more than worth the money when I got my Solarforce L2M SS SE. It's a nice bling-bling light.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 9, 2010)

my most expencive (that i can think of right now) is my 3xp7 4d.
i spent
$25 host.
$75 or so for the kit.
$60 to dual bore the host.
$35 flash cap
$60 3xp7
$5 spool of teflon wire.
$15 heat conductive glue
$275 total.
was worth every penny.
thanks to cpf members that sold parts, machine service.


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 9, 2010)

My most expensive flashlight is an OD green JetBeam M1X w/ extension. And in a word - YES!!!


----------



## Charles L. (Mar 9, 2010)

Another Thrunite Catapult. And another heck yes, it was worth it!


----------



## brh (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine is my SF E1B…*But unlike Federal LG up there, I think it was totally worth it. There are lights that perform as well for half the price, etc…*But boy, is it sturdy. It's my light that I take on nighttime walks, because I know it's going to work. I love the cheaper lights, but the E1B is a thing to behold, in my opinion…


----------



## Matt7337 (Mar 10, 2010)

My most expensive at the moment is my RA CLicky Titanium, and yes, it was worth every penny of £400+ (must dig the receipt out later and see exactly how much it was). It'll outlive us all and is more reliable than any other light that I own. I put complete faith in it every time I clip it to my person and leave the house with it.

My second most expensive would be my 3D M*g build (see details in sig) which came in at around £250 and again, is a very reliable light with excellent long runtimes (5h+).

Soon to replace the mag as #2 and _still_ not as expensive as the Clicky will be a Titanium D10 from JHanko. Working the details of that one out at the moment  And NO, it will not become a shelf queen. I aint spending £360 on a light to leave it on the dresser. I'm gonna wear and use that sucker with *pride*


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 10, 2010)

My EagleTac P20C2 MKII is the most I've ever spent on a flashlight. It was like $65 shipped. It was well worth the price for me.

I plan on buying one more expensive light, a Surefire C2 with Malkoff M61WL when and if they are made. I'm thinking that will be well worth the $155 or so.


----------



## joshth09 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ill name two of em.

First was a whole lotta million candle power spotlight. I have a few thousand acres to hunt on at night(with a permit for varmint and nuisance animals because its a farm) so I bought it and hated it. It gave me NO significant advantage over a 5million car plug powered walmart spotlight. It was well over 100 bucks so I was a little upset.

The next is the RRT-0. I received it and it had a bad switch that flashed and went off. They shipped me a new switch and I installed it and the light wouldnt come on at all. So I shipped the light back and had it returned with another switch and after a day or two of use the switch started flashing on then right back off again. So I gave up and got a refund.

So neither light was worth it for me.


----------



## J33psr0ck (Mar 10, 2010)

Ra Clicky 170 is my most expensive light and yes it was worth it.


----------



## umc (Mar 10, 2010)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Already going to have to change my most expensive. I didn't use it at first, because it was an incan light. But my Surefire M6 is boxed up and ready for me to take to the PO. It's being sent to LED Zeppelin for an upgrade.
> 
> - MZXR-7 module installed
> - 7x McR19XR reflectors w/ 7x Cree XRE R2 WH emitters
> ...



I know the cost of the m6 but what is the cost of the other hardware and the service?

This sounds like a very interesting mod.


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 10, 2010)

My most expensive is a McGizmo Lunasol 20 and I keep trying to find a reason to not like this light so I can sell it to have the cash but I find that it's totally worth what I paid for this light. Personally, I know that if I never bought one of these, I would lust after one and regret not buying this model direct from the last wave from Don. The Lunasol 20 has a great low output artifact free flood and on high, the light has a wonderful balance between throw and flood/spill. Basically, it's a single celled SF-A2 made out of Titanium with styling reminiscent of an old E1 teardrop bezel and while I would love a warmer tint than the Dragon LED (Third Run) I can't bring myself to not like and or regret this purchase. The piston switch is great, the clip is the best and strongest/most secure as far as I have seen and eventhough it is about a year old now, I can't find a real scratch on the light and I carry it almost everyday and this is the light that made me appreciate how useful a tritium vial can be on the tail of a flashlightlight.

No regrets on this one.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Mar 11, 2010)

Dead_Nuts said:


> ...my Surefire M6 is boxed up and ready for me to take to the PO. It's being sent to LED Zeppelin for an upgrade.
> 
> - MZXR-7 module installed
> - 7x McR19XR reflectors w/ 7x Cree XRE R2 WH emitters
> ...



This sounds like an interesting project. I was wondering about how something like this would be recently. Please do post back when your mod is done to let us know how it is!


----------



## OCD (Mar 11, 2010)

I haven't bought many lights, so my Quark 2xAA Turbo is my most expensive and has been worth it (so far!). 

I am planning to buy an RRT-0, so that will then be my most expensive light and give me something to compare my Quark to.


----------



## harro (Mar 12, 2010)

My most expensive torch is a WE Pilot Whale. 6 Dice Osram led, 1000 lumes 3 x 18650 in mag. Shallow OP reflector,major flood! It doesnt do anything better than my TK40 does, and is fatter. Nothing wrong with it, just that you could buy a TK40 and have plenty left for other tasty lights! Would I buy it again? Probably not. Cheers.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Custom Ra Clicky 170. Got it brand new from Henry. It was a bargin IMO!


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 12, 2010)

My most expensive light so far is a SureFire E1L, dual output. Set me back $108, with 8 batteries tossed in for good measure. 

So far, I have no complaints. It does what I thought it would do, but is a good deal brighter on "high" than i expected,  has a pure white tint, and should prove utterly durable and reliable.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 14, 2010)

Long story told in part elsewhere - but here goes.

ARC6 bought in December 2009 from ARC for the sale price of $200.

Additional costs to this purchase expected by me are the FedEx shipping $45
and customs charges at the UK 32GBP at the time worth appx $50.

The thing that made this much more expensive was the fact that the first three ARC6's I received were duds - straight from the manufacturer, no less! So in addition I have had to phone ARC on numerous occasions at appx a dollar a minute as they never ever responded to email and pay three more customs charges.

So I have paid a grand total of $480 for my ARC6 and given up a lot of time and effort. So....was it worth it?

Well, yes - when all is said and done. I think it is one of the best lights I have ever owned, but I wish I hadn't had to go through all the rigmarole to get it!

Well done Lucy at Cupps Industrial for finally sorting it out.


----------



## symes (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow...amazing how quickly you can get out of date...I thought ARC was long gone...

I have to admit that does seem a truck load of cash for that light - would have been amazing when they were around before, but up against even something like a Fenix etc... seems a little on the high side...

I still have my ARC AA - dangling on my key chain - my service advisor always gives me a hard time about the weight it puts on the lock every time I get the car serviced - dead simple easy light though - and always there, never failed once. Can't say that about any other light I have owned!!

Symes




Nyctophiliac said:


> Long story told in part elsewhere - but here goes.
> 
> ARC6 bought in December 2009 from ARC for the sale price of $200.
> 
> ...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes it was worth every penny


----------



## noleincol (Jun 14, 2010)

For a couple of years my MagCharger with FM bi-pin socket and body extension allowing 6D cells with Phillips 5761 was satisfying and worth it. But, since purchasing a Lambda VP 2K (SST-90) I have achieved a new level of expenditure satisfaction.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 14, 2010)

TORCH_BOY said:


> Yes it was worth every penny



Come on...give us a clue!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 14, 2010)

symes said:


> but up against even something like a Fenix etc... seems a little on the high side...
> 
> I still have my ARC AA - dangling on my key chain




Yes, more than I would have paid up front, but it undoubtedly isn't a Fenix. Higher spec and smaller production run - I'm treating it as a niche market cottage industry light - a bit like the Mcluxes and the Orbs - and since ARC got me into the LED torch game, I can't help but like it.

ARC AA is something they really should bring back if they want to clean up IMHO.


----------

